# Opera has suddenly stopped working...



## oli_ramsay (Jun 25, 2008)

As the title says, Opera is bust.  It refuses to load any web page at all and always displays a "blank page"






There's it stuck on loading a few of my pages from speed dial like google, TPU, hotmail etc

I've tried resetting PC, reinstalling Opera, uninstalling it again, deleting eberyting from C:\Program Files (x86)\Opera, deleting cache, temp files etc, ccleaner and registry scan... And it's still not loading anything!!!!

I was using it one minute and it stopped working the next.  It started about half hour ago.  Any help woul be much appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## francis511 (Jun 25, 2008)

R u using 9.5 ? Mine started fouling up recently as well but not like that


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jun 25, 2008)

Yea, I'm using 9.5.  It was working fine until tonight.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Jun 25, 2008)

Mine is acting a bit odd too, but not as bad as yours.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 25, 2008)

I would say Virus


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jun 25, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I would say Virus



I doubt it's that, but I'll run a scan just in case.


----------



## modder (Jun 25, 2008)

Firewall is blocking opera , proxy servers enabled on opera,torrents files are downloading .


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jun 25, 2008)

modder said:


> Firewall is blocking opera , proxy servers enabled on opera,torrents files are downloading .



Checked firewall, dunno what u mean by proxy servers, but I've never had to use that before and I'm not downloading any torrents either.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jun 25, 2008)

AVG has finished scanning and has found nothing.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jun 25, 2008)

even the "about" window stays blank:


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jun 25, 2008)

I've given up and and downloading Opera 9.51 RC1 from here:

http://www.filehippo.com/download_opera/

Hopefully it's a known issue they've addressed in this release candidate.  I'll report back here with results, wish me luck


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 25, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> AVG has finished scanning and has found nothing.



I wuold run hijackthis. AVG can miss things.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jun 25, 2008)

ahhhh ffs, what a POS, still same issue....


----------



## modder (Jun 25, 2008)

how to enable proxy servers with opera.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jun 25, 2008)

I think I'll try firefox soon if this carrys on cos I'm certainly not going to lower my standards to IE7


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jun 25, 2008)

modder said:


> how to enable proxy servers with opera.



Still no luck


----------



## modder (Jun 25, 2008)

could you try another browser ?

toolbar :View ---Zoom and choose 50%
check all lan cables or wifi connections


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jun 27, 2008)

I've reverted back to 9.27 and it's still FUBAR.  I'm gonna have a go on firefox 3 and see how that pans out.


----------



## DeltaFox (Jun 27, 2008)

I am having the same problem as you, oli_ramsey, it just won't work


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jun 27, 2008)

DeltaFox said:


> I am having the same problem as you, oli_ramsey, it just won't work



Glad to see I'm not alone, it's frustrating as hell.  I'm so used to Opera I just cant be arsed to use FF3 or basic IE7. :shadedshu etc

BTW I love your avatar from Yahtzee's hilarious reviews


----------



## paybackdaman (Jun 27, 2008)

just a shot in the dark, but could it be the skin? have you tried using the opera native skin? I know that i once downloaded one and it screwed up opera. i had to uninstall then uninstall the skin after a re-install.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jun 27, 2008)

paybackdaman said:


> just a shot in the dark, but could it be the skin? have you tried using the opera native skin? I know that i once downloaded one and it screwed up opera. i had to uninstall then uninstall the skin after a re-install.



No it's not that either.  I'm really confused about this, somehow the error has made it's way onto 9.27 which was working perfectly 

I've posted it in the Opera forums anyway (http://my.opera.com/community/forums/topic.dml?id=239939&t=1214575071&page=1#comment2629676), hopefully some1 will know how to fix it.


----------



## paybackdaman (Jun 27, 2008)

go into view>style make sure author mode is enabled and all the other things don't have checks next to them.


----------



## modder (Jun 27, 2008)

i'm tried opera 9.50 beta (some bug ) and 9.50 (work fine).
please uninstall previous release and install the latest .
official link download:http://www.opera.com/


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jun 27, 2008)

modder said:


> i'm tried opera 9.50 beta (some bug ) and 9.50 (work fine).
> please uninstall previous release and install the latest .
> official link download:http://www.opera.com/



I've tried uninstalling and re-installing all sorts of versions (9.27, 9.50 + 9.51 RC1) but it's still messed up


----------



## xfire (Jun 27, 2008)

Try a system restore. It could be due to the O.S.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jun 27, 2008)

I've turned system restore off a long time ago.


----------



## xfire (Jun 27, 2008)

Then you are going to have to try a system repair.
edit- did you try compatibility mode.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jun 27, 2008)

w000t running in compatibility mode for win 98 has fixed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  Well done xfire cookie for you


----------



## UnkAsn93 (Jun 27, 2008)

IE7 or IE6 or FireFox 2 FTW!


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jun 27, 2008)

This also works: delete contents of this folder C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Roaming\Opera

EDIT 





UnkAsn93 said:


> IE7 or IE6 or FireFox 2 FTL!



^ Fixed


----------



## UnkAsn93 (Jun 27, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> ^ Fixed



ahh ... i didn't read the second page.. i used quick reply 

But glad to see it's working!


----------



## xfire (Jun 27, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> w000t running in compatibility mode for win 98 has fixed it


Your welcome. BTW opera's my favourite browser too


----------

